# What is the different between N type router and the G type router?



## paulcheung

Hi all,
What is the different on the N and G type router?


----------



## linkin

Wireless N supports 300mbps, Wireless G supports 56mbps


----------



## Tuffie

They are simply standards placed over 2.4GHz frequency bands.

N is currently the newest standard has  maximum raw data rate ranges from 54 Mbit/s to 600 Mbit/s, as where G an older standard has a maximum raw data rate of 54 Mbit/s.


----------



## paulcheung

I won't get any faster speed from my ISP, so the G is ok for internet. but will the N series have a better transfer speed between two computers in the same network?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## johnb35

Only if both machines have wireless N capability.


----------



## paulcheung

johnb35 said:


> Only if both machines have wireless N capability.



Hi John,
Is there a way to tell if the laptops have the N capability?
Thank you.
Paul


----------



## johnb35

What model laptops do you have?


----------



## Geoff

Tuffie said:


> They are simply standards placed over 2.4GHz frequency bands.
> 
> N is currently the newest standard has  maximum raw data rate ranges from 54 Mbit/s to 600 Mbit/s, as where G an older standard has a maximum raw data rate of 54 Mbit/s.


N may use 2.4GHz or 5.8GHz.


----------



## Tuffie

[-0MEGA-];1531416 said:
			
		

> N may use 2.4GHz or 5.8GHz.



Interesting, I thought it was only A that did that.


----------



## paulcheung

johnb35 said:


> What model laptops do you have?



Gateway MX6124; MX6214. Toshiba A215 s5837; P105 S6134.

Another question, if all four laptops are transfering files, are they shared the speed of 150mb/s? say 75mb each set?
Thank you.
Paul


----------



## Tuffie

MX6124:G.
MX6214: G.
A215 s5837: B, and G.
P105 S6134:A,B, and G.


----------

